# LEO Dealer Eastern NC?



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello all,

New guy here with a question. I will be returning from deployment sometime in April and plan to purchase a pistol when I get home. The manufacturer of the brand I'm looking at offers a pretty good discount to LEO's and military. The catch is I'll have to get it from a LEO dealer. I live in New Bern and have no idea where the closest one to me is. I tried google and the search function here with no luck. Does anybody here happen to know? Also, great forum. The general mentality here seems to match mine better than some other internet places I've visited. Thanks for the help.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I think Ed's in Newport is a LEO dealer, the Ed's location in Vass is.

Ed's Gun Shop East
6919 US Highway 70 E
Newport, NC 28570
(252) 223-3559


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

I have already e-mailed them and they said only their Vass location was. I don't mind making a little bit of a drive to get the discount because it will probably be at least $100 cheaper than a non LE dealer, but after a certain distance the savings wouldn't be worth it. I've checked the price at the Camp Lejeune exchange and they are $150 more than the discounted price. Thanks for the reply.


----------

